# Wanted: Vostroyans, Cadians, IG tanks and such



## Snoo Snoo (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Im looking to buy any vostroyans, painted or not, cadian shock troops (unpainted), and imperial guard tanks.
Thanks!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

what kind of tanks?


----------



## Ellis Dee (Feb 26, 2009)

Snoo Snoo said:


> Hey Im looking to buy any vostroyans, painted or not, cadian shock troops (unpainted), and imperial guard tanks.
> Thanks!


Checkout my thread. 
Metal cadian infantry with special weapons, an officer and a sick leman russ main battle tank.


----------

